# نصيحة اليوم



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2012)

شكرا علي النصيح الـ nice خاالص​


----------



## چاكس (23 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على النصيحة

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى اعضاء جائزة قيمة للروزى هى انشط عضوة وصاحبة فكر راقى


----------



## Jane2 (23 يونيو 2012)

نصيحة غالية بجد للى يفهمها..فالجرى وراء السراب مميت
وعلى الانسان ان يفنى عمره فى البحث عن الحب الحقيقى افضل من البحث عن السراب


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> شكرا علي النصيح الـ nice خاالص​




شكرا ليك علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *شكرا على النصيحة
> 
> *




اشكر مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى من ادارة المنتدى اعضاء جائزة قيمة للروزى هى انشط عضوة وصاحبة فكر راقى




الف شكر يا استاذي لزوق حضرتك

مرورك علي مواضيعي شرف ليا


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

Jane2 قال:


> نصيحة غالية بجد للى يفهمها..فالجرى وراء السراب مميت
> وعلى الانسان ان يفنى عمره فى البحث عن الحب الحقيقى افضل من البحث عن السراب




ده كلام سليم

ربنا يرشد كل اولاده

ميرسي لمرورك المميز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يونيو 2012)

*نصيحا جميله بجد*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2012)

ده من زوقك يا حبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

ميرسى يا قمر على النصيحة دى ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ​



*رووووووووووعه يا روزايتى بجد 
عجبتنى جداااااااااا*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر على النصيحة دى ربنا يباركك ​




ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رووووووووووعه يا روزايتى بجد
> عجبتنى جداااااااااا*




ميرسي ليكي يا دونا

نورتي الموضوع


----------

